

A Clojure "Scholarship": Let’s send Raynes to the Conj - chrisbaglieri
http://cemerick.com/2010/09/10/a-clojure-scholarship-lets-send-raynes-to-the-conj/

======
Rayne
Thanks to everybody who donated. We've indeed reached our goal, and I _will_
be going to the conference. You rock!

~~~
psykotic
What a great opportunity for you. Have a blast! Are you planning on writing up
a trip report on your blog?

~~~
Rayne
I most certainly will. :D

------
sp332
I'm all for this, but "legal and liability reasons" do not require an escort
for a 16-year-old on a plane trip across the country.

~~~
cemerick
Well, maybe not, but I wouldn't ask him to travel alone, anyway – if anything
unfortunate happened, I wouldn't be able to forgive myself. In any case, I've
never done anything like this before, so I was trying to be careful. Of
course, IANAL.

~~~
masterponomo
Whoa...oh, sorry.

I donated. I too am a native Alabamian. Go Rayne!

------
chrisbaglieri
Well that was fast! It would seem the goal has already been met. Nothing more
impressive than a strong community.

------
mattew
I don't use clojure, but this seems totally solid to me. I sent in a small
donation because it seems like such a good idea.

~~~
Rayne
It's very appreciated. Thank you very much.

------
cemerick
Thank you to everyone who donated, and thank you again to Relevance for
covering Raynes' lodging and conference admission.

Numbers, more thank-you's, and more here: <http://bit.ly/aj0XPr>

------
rbxbx
I've been similarly support by the community before (future ruby, what what).

This is awesome. Donated. Good luck Raynes!

------
dkersten
Wow, on target already. Congrats Rayne! Wish I was attending :)

